# Chronic fatigue and hypothyroidism



## Arisa1536 (Dec 8, 2009)

Does anyone here suffer form either of those two? 
i have had chronic Hypothyroidism and was treated with levothyroxine in 2008 and have been on them ever since, i have lost 15 Kilos over those two years and one of those years i was not exercising at all and still lost 5 kilos, the other ten is from gym workouts and the pills (Levothyroxine) thank god for them 

My mother has had chronic fatigue syndrome for a good ten and a half years now. She was officially diagnosed in 2000 after spending years tired, sick, vomiting, mentally drained and enduring migraines. A lot of people are still unfamiliar with *M.E (Chronic fatigue)* but its very real and attacks the immune system

some of the symptoms are:

Mental exhaustion
Sore aching joints, arthritis
Constant flu like symptoms, sore throat, headache etc
Bowel upsets and stomach cramps
Vicious head aches on and off through the day
Sun sensitivity 
Tiredness
Depression
Irritable bowel syndrome

Causes, (A few)

Post traumatic stress from a horrible event or unhappiness that happened in ones life
Someone who is prone to sickness with a low immune system
Stress and being underneath it all the time
Emotional problems
Eating disorders such as anorexia which drain your body of the nutrients due to starvation
Excess drinking and partying while working full time, pushing ones limits
Always busy, never taking time to sit down
A constant need to be helping others, making oneself sick with worry

they are just some of the causes and signs of the syndrome
at his stage there is no actual cure but things can be done to aide the problem and the illness by treating it with these examples:


Bed rest, General exercise and a good SSRI or SNRI anti depressant are usually more beneficial, as well as strong migraine relief medication that will not rot the liver like over the counter pain killers
Relaxation
Sleep and plenty of it
Support
Anti anxiety medication (often one is mentally exhausted due to high levels of anxiety of the days errands and events)
Massage therapy
Psychotherapy
Physiotherapy
Regular check ups with your G.P
Herbal tea, bubble baths, pamper time where your mind can relax completely, some herbal remedies have been known to help ease the symptoms and physical pain associated with M.E


----------



## VanDamMan (Nov 2, 2009)

I might've had a mild dose of this off and on. Hard to separate from general depression though.


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

I have hypothyroidism - Hashimoto's Thyroiditis to be exact. I actually thought I was suffering from chronic fatigue syndrome because of the effects of the thyroid condition. I would get head spins just from standing up and I had no energy to do anything. I take 100mcg thyroxine daily. I still feel tired all the time but that is probably due to my depression and ****ed up sleeping patterns. I get blood tests and they always come back normal/healthy - so there is no need to increase my dose.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

My father has hypothyroidism. Yep.


----------



## therealone (Apr 18, 2009)

I have hypothyroidism.


----------



## Equisgurl (Nov 22, 2004)

I had my thyroid checked recently and the results were normal, though my blood sugar is somewhat low. The symptoms of hypoglycemia mimic panic attacks (anxiety, sweating, hunger). 
I recently was reading over the symptoms of chronic fatique disorder and it makes me wonder whether I have it or not, since theres no real way of testing it. I'm always very lethargic, my face feels numb, my joints hurt constantly, I usually have to take a nap during the day otherwise I get exchausted after couple hours of being outside. 
I've been trying to take care of myself in sense of exercising daily, eating well and avoiding processed foods and refined sugar. I also take a supplement called Green Vibrance, which has worked really well for my joint pain and lethargy before, so I'm optimistic. Its a blend of various dehydrated greens and herbs which strengthen the immune system.


----------



## ChadsWick1234 (Oct 31, 2009)

Arisa1536 said:


> Does anyone here suffer form either of those two?
> i have had chronic Hypothyroidism and was treated with levothyroxine in 2008 and have been on them ever since, i have lost 15 Kilos over those two years and one of those years i was not exercising at all and still lost 5 kilos, the other ten is from gym workouts and the pills (Levothyroxine) thank god for them
> 
> My mother has had chronic fatigue syndrome for a good ten and a half years now. She was officially diagnosed in 2000 after spending years tired, sick, vomiting, mentally drained and enduring migraines. A lot of people are still unfamiliar with *M.E (Chronic fatigue)* but its very real and attacks the immune system
> ...


 I might have this I just made a post earlier about having weightloss problems


----------



## Steve123 (Sep 13, 2009)

I've wondered about this but never looked into it.


----------



## llyrad (Jul 28, 2012)

I think I should check into this. I know the symptoms but I don't know what are the natural treatments for hypothyroidism.


----------



## Cheskey (Jul 6, 2012)

How convenient, my doctor called yesterday with my blood tests. It turns out I have mild hypothyroidism. I'm not entirely sure what's going to happen, but he wants to see me about it soon. I've been noticing that I'm gaining weight.. just how much do you put on, anyway? My body's always been the one thing I'm okay with but ugh.


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

Depression makes you tired, i get very tired some day , like this morning i was so tired , walking was requiring a considerable energy, but later that day i am perfectly fine and up and running.

When i am bored i get very tired but then i get coffee and feel more happy and get more energy since my mood is better.


----------



## georgegeno (Aug 18, 2012)

Believe me my friend you only really need to look at the hypothyroidism diet if you are serious about losing weight and getting into great shape while suffering from hypothyroidism.


----------



## plop (Aug 15, 2012)

georgegeno said:


> Believe me my friend you only really need to look at the hypothyroidism diet if you are serious about losing weight and getting into great shape while suffering from hypothyroidism.


You make one post and it is to a page to buy an ebook from a page with all the typical scam signs. Lots of talk and no real information. It's very suspicious. If there is such easy help for the thyroid people should just share it not charge 37usd for it.


----------



## Mona1234 (Dec 9, 2010)

I just want to say that if your current hypothyroid medication is not working for you, maybe try switching to NP thyroid by Acella its the generic form of Armour thyroid, and alot of people are doing good on it....the Armour thyroid is no good anymore because of the change of formula but the NP thyroid works as good as the old natural Armour thyroid.


----------



## jonny neurotic (Jan 20, 2011)

Equisgurl said:


> I had my thyroid checked recently and the results were normal, though my blood sugar is somewhat low. The symptoms of hypoglycemia mimic panic attacks (anxiety, sweating, hunger).
> I recently was reading over the symptoms of chronic fatique disorder and it makes me wonder whether I have it or not, since theres no real way of testing it. I'm always very lethargic, my face feels numb, my joints hurt constantly, I usually have to take a nap during the day otherwise I get exchausted after couple hours of being outside.
> I've been trying to take care of myself in sense of exercising daily, eating well and avoiding processed foods and refined sugar. I also take a supplement called Green Vibrance, which has worked really well for my joint pain and lethargy before, so I'm optimistic. Its a blend of various dehydrated greens and herbs which strengthen the immune system.


Do you take any supplements? I used to suffer from fatigue all the time and I had all the symptoms of hypoglycemia(low blood sugar). Folic acid sorted it out in the end - 10mg daily. Chromium and B12 are also helpful with this but it was folix acid for me...


----------

